# ECUADOR - Stadium and Arena Development News



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

Estadio Jocay
Manta
20k









*pglhd*


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

Estadio 9 de mayo 
Machala











@jamolestina


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

Avances
Estadio Independiente del Valle

05/03/2021










Klaere Estructuras
fb


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

ESTADIO ALBERTO SPENCER | 42000 ESP I E/C

Atletic track






































Secretaría del Deporte Ecuador
@DeporteEc


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367621609519988739


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

Internal atletic track

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367206844524027910


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

*Alberto Spencer monument*











@9deOctubrefc


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

Estadio IDV









Jhonny Tom


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

*Estadio Banco Guayaquil*


































































































Fuente
Fuente
Fuente


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

Jhonny Tom


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

Estadio Alberto Spencer















Luego de 17 años, pista del estadio Modelo Alberto Spencer acogerá dos torneos internacionales | Otros Deportes | Deportes | El Universo


El 17 y 18 de abril se realizará el Grand Prix Sudamericano de Atletismo Richard Borotó y entre el 12 y 13 de junio será el Sudamericano sub-20.




www.eluniverso.com


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Banco Guayaquil*
Location: Quito
Capacity: 12,000
Opened: 2021
Local team: Independiente del Valle (owner)
































Source: *Stadium DB*​


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Any new updates?


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

Sandro14 said:


> Any new updates?


Yes. We have 3 projects.
I upload the post here later.


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

*Yeyo Uraga Baseball Stadium*
Guayaquil
8000 esp

-New grass
-illumination
-Facade paiting
-Automatic watering
























































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552758404749336578


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

*Guayaquil will be host city of "Juegos Bolivarianos" in 2025. *
Several stages will be remodeled.
5M current investment

*Vallarino pool
















*


@RobertoIbanez_R


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547409951739478016
others







































https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FX6eHnjXEAYmsyg?format=jpg&name=900x900


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

*Guayaquil will be host city of "Copa Libertadores Final" in 2022.*
Banco Pichincha Stadium improvements

-Court improvement
-All seater
-Exterior painting
-Improvements in lighting
-New electronic scoreboard,
-led screens on court
-New automatic irrigation system

Investment: 4M
Conmebol Resources
2M municipality
1M central goverment?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546930433673383942

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552387667186286593








El estadio Banco Pichincha, más Monumental y único


USD 5 millones se invertirán en el estadio Banco Pichincha, para la final de la Copa Libertadores que se jugará el 29 de octubre de 2022.




www.primicias.ec












Élite Deportes


⚽️ ¡GOBIERNO NO QUIERE QUE GUAYAQUIL SE QUEDE SIN FINAL DE LIBERTADORES! 🏆 Tras el rumor de que la final única de Libertadores sea movida, el ministro de gobierno Francisco Jiménez habló acerca del...




www.facebook.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552366130227994625





Municipio de Guayaquil transferirá 2 millones de dólares a la FEF para hacer adecuaciones en el Monumental por la final de Copa Libertadores 2022 | Fútbol | Deportes | El Universo


Por otra parte, el presidente de la FEF se pronunció con actitud escéptica al ser consultado sobre el supuesto cambio de sede que estudia la Conmebol.




www.eluniverso.com


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

*Casa Blanca Stadium*
Quito
41000

-New illumination 4K - finished
-All seater








Fuente 









No hacen fichajes, pero mira los millones que pagará LDU por mejorar su estadio


Liga de Quito no ha realizado fichajes bomba, salvo Alexander Alvarado pero quieren poner al estadio lo mejor posible



www.elfutbolero.com.ec


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

*9 de Mayo Stadium*
Machala
16.000 esp

- New illumination
will be finished in october


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536913482028916736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542206768281010182


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

*Cuenca*
New stadium in this city, 70M investment. 
I hope this time it's real.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552682985048215556


----------

